
Sweden is Out of Housing for Refugees - colund
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-05/sweden-feels-the-refugee-strain
======
symmetricsaurus
Swedish migration minister Morgan Johansson now says that Sweden can no longer
guarantee housing for refugees [1][2].

This is a new development as the previous official line has been that the
situation is strained but under control.

[1]: [http://www.dn.se/nyheter/politik/morgan-johansson-gransen-
fo...](http://www.dn.se/nyheter/politik/morgan-johansson-gransen-for-sverige-
ar-nadd/)

[2]: [http://www.gp.se/nyheter/sverige/1.2887462-minister-
boenden-...](http://www.gp.se/nyheter/sverige/1.2887462-minister-boenden-for-
flyktingar-slut)

edit:spelling

~~~
symmetricsaurus
I think that now it is time for other European countries to step up and take
their responsibility. Many countries seem focused on keeping all
migrants/refugees out and in that way shuffling the responsibility to some
other country.

It isn't reasonable to expect Turkey and Lebanon to take all refugees from
Syria for example.

Also the responsibility of airlines for paying the costs of returning anyone
who is not allowed to enter a country should be removed. It is a very hard-
line rule that creates a lot of unnecessary suffering and also creates a huge
black market (trafficking). [1]

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO0IRsfrPQ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO0IRsfrPQ4)

~~~
dudul
"I think that now it is time for other European countries to step up and take
their responsibility." And what is their responsibility exactly?

Sweden is free to do what they want, just like other countries can decide
their own foreign policy.

I'm not saying I support building walls at the border, but again, countries
are free to do what they want with their territory, they don't owe anything to
refugees or other nations.

~~~
gozo
Other than international treaties, it's a threat to stability. Not only in the
middle east, but in Turkey, Greece, the Balkans, Europe as whole and the
European Union as an entity. History doesn't really care what you think you
owe or don't owe anyone. The question is what you can afford, especially with
the change in geopolitics like the rise of China. On the other hand
considering the quality of your other comments on HN I'm not even sure why I'm
writing this.

------
prodmerc
Honest question: does 1 job taken by an immigrant equal 1 job lost by a local?
How else is it?

I was a migrant worker myself, and while I'm grateful for the opportunity to
work for a higher salary than I could get home, I still believe that the open
work policies are bad for both sides - developing nations get a huge brain
drain and a slower internal development, while developed countries get a lot
of cheap workers and have unemployment problems with their own citizens...

~~~
pfg
The general consensus is, I believe, that immigration has negative short-term
effects on wages for low-paid workers or people just starting their careers,
but eventually leads to economic growth due to higher demand. Some countries
even rely upon immigrants to keep their social security system up and running,
due to their own citizens aging rapidly and not having enough population
growth. I believe Germany is one such example.

For the countries currently losing most of their qualified and educated
citizens, it's certainly not a good thing.

~~~
elipsey
I think this is correct, but I'm having trouble finding proper peer reviewed
publications on the subject. The search is very noisey for obvious reasons.

Here's someone who says that immigration contributed moderately to the rise of
wage inequality by increasing the supply of low-skilled labor during the
1980's, but that the effect on native worker outcomes was very slight:
[http://www.jstor.org/stable/2118131?seq=1#page_scan_tab_cont...](http://www.jstor.org/stable/2118131?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents)

EDIT:

"Some countries even rely upon immigrants to keep their social security system
up and running, due to their own citizens aging rapidly and not having enough
population growth. I believe Germany is one such example."

That's interesting. Maybe this could help with demographic problems here in
the U.S. For example amnesty could capture new tax and social security
revenues from millions of younger workers. Demand might be lower at a legal
minimum wage however.

------
estefan
"It’s as if North Carolina, which has about the same population as Sweden,
sprouted a new city the size of Raleigh in three years."

A meaningless sentence to anyone outside the States. Can someone write to
Bloomberg and tell them how the Internet works?

~~~
mc32
Well, if you're on Europe, the presumption is you know Sweden. For Asia, a
little more than Laos, or you know, use the internet....

~~~
estefan
I get the North Carolina - Sweden thing, but Raleigh...?

------
chebastian
nice read, the fact that no swedish publication can write anything without
racist views beeing applied makes me sad.

the last paragraph @Some recent arrivals, especially those from Syria, are
educated and may find jobs relatively quickly. Rama Yousef, a university
graduate who came in 2013 with her family, spent five months in a government-
paid intensive Swedish course, then enrolled in a program at Stockholm
University that helps highly qualified immigrants find jobs. She now works in
the Stockholm office of consulting group Capgemini. “The Swedish people have
done a lot for me,” she says.

Is something youd never read in a swedish newpaper, or atleast thats how i
interpret our news. All you read is how ungreatfull people are for any help
they get. Guess it's easier to sell newspapers to idiots if you write abous
idiots acting like idiots.

~~~
ptype
What? Are you trolling? I think most people would agree to the contrary. The
media is rarely asking critical questions to the politicians and have been
widely supporting the mass immigration, to the extent that many people are
losing confidence completely in the established media outlets.

------
curtis
Current submission title: "Sweden is Out of Housing for Refugees"

Current article title: "Sweden Feels the Refugee Strain"

The word "housing" doesn't seem to appear anywhere in the article.

I think the current article title better reflects the content of the story.

~~~
diggan
The word might not appear in the article but the article mentions (as in other
swedish media) that it's hard for the government to find more housing for the
refugees and that they are now struggling to create new places for them to
live temporary.

~~~
colund
Also read this
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/10/20...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/10/20/sweden-
is-running-out-of-housing-for-refugees-so-its-pitching-tents/)

------
colund
"Sweden can no longer guarantee accommodation to everyone who comes. Those who
are arriving could be met with the news that there isn't anywhere to stay."
[http://news.yahoo.com/sweden-apply-emergency-eu-aid-meet-
asy...](http://news.yahoo.com/sweden-apply-emergency-eu-aid-meet-asylum-
crisis-113453449--business.html)

------
colund
You can read about the housing problems here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10514741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10514741)

~~~
semperdark
Your link seems to be broken

~~~
colund
Yes I deleted it since I posted the link in a comment above instead.

